# fragrance for wax or a glaze



## stolt (Aug 29, 2011)

hi all, what do you guys use to add the scent to the wax or glaze that you are making is just a case of using a essence and mixing it in, will the oils effect the wax when its on the car?

thanks


----------



## supervinnie40 (Jul 22, 2012)

Depens on your recipe (a bit), but the best performing are often the liquid chemical fragrances. But it helps if you just so happen to find a good working oil that has a nice scent to it.
In most cases an oil based fragrance works best. If you are homebrewing at the moment you might wanna have a look at candle-fragrances or soap-fragrances. They aren't as good as what the big wax manufacturers use, but still work fairly good.


----------



## stolt (Aug 29, 2011)

supervinnie40 said:


> Depens on your recipe (a bit), but the best performing are often the liquid chemical fragrances. But it helps if you just so happen to find a good working oil that has a nice scent to it.
> In most cases an oil based fragrance works best. If you are homebrewing at the moment you might wanna have a look at candle-fragrances or soap-fragrances. They aren't as good as what the big wax manufacturers use, but still work fairly good.


cheers yeah i was assuming it was some sort of candle oil fragrance that can be used... i'll try that... i wasnt sure how it would sit on the paint and whether it would evapourate or add a oil to the surface of the car when applied.

thanks


----------

